# Would I gain any frames?



## local1 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello,
I have a ATI card 9200/128 ram/ would it be worth overclocking it to get better frame rates?
I'm running a Athlon XP2000+ 512 of Ram i also have a spare chip Semptron 2400+ I could put in if that would help? Thanks jus like a little info before i do any overclocking of this vid card


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2005)

i oc my 9250 256 pci


----------



## G3n3®@1 (Oct 11, 2005)

its worth a shot. what are the default clocks? if you do oc it, try running the find max core and find max mem tools and tell us what u got.


----------

